# Trick for sexing pigeons



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I was shown a trick for sexing pigeons. A member of the club came up to check out my lofts and grab a few pairs of birds. He showed me a trick for sexing pigeons. Some may know of it, but if you do not it seems to work. Take the bird and cradle it in your left hand upside down with the head resting on your wrist. Use both hands. Release the right hand from the breast of the bird. Cocks will squirm out of your hand quickly. Hens will rest in your hand docile. He said it works about 90% of the time. It worked on every bird he handled.


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

Look at the profile of your bird - hens will get a flat head and cocks will be rounded. Works most times, if not today give it a week or so and look again.
Tim


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

I cheat and let another bird tell me by behavior.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Eggs are usually my go to, but this intrigued me. Beats a washer on a string. The head and the shape of the eyes are also something to go by.


----------



## ironman1st (Jan 4, 2013)

Could someone do a video of this?


----------



## Isacr101 (Jun 5, 2015)

This trick is on youtube look up sexing pigeons


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

I found a couple videos on youtube:

The 1st has a couple different ideas for sexing birds.

The 2nd video shows a hen bird using the method mentioned in the original post.

Video 1 

Video 2


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

CBL said:


> I cheat and let another bird tell me by behavior.


I do the same. I put a known cock in an individual breeding cage alone for a day. You can tell real quick when you add another bird to his cage whether it is a cock or a hen.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lol, the person I bought our squeaker from used the washer on a string! Still not sure whether it is a female yet. Agree that the eggs are the definitive test.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Tame birds will stay in hand,and not fight to get away....My Long Distance birds do not fight....My Janssen`s do not want to be held,and fight/squirm to get away....Allot of big time lofts even in Europe,want their birds to squirm/fight in your hands....They do not want birds that do not squirm to get away from them(cock or hen),doesn`t matter.....Alamo


----------

